
A caterpillar becomes a butterfly: Metamorphosis, explained - the_arun
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/reference/science-of-metamorphosis-butterflies-caterpillars/
======
the_arun
A great read for parents/teachers & middle school students!

